# Spetznaz Advanced Shooting Drills (Vid)



## JBS (Sep 3, 2012)

Starts off a bit slow, progresses shooting from the prone, shooting under objects, goes through a few other topics, including shooting while dragging a friendly, etc.

There's a kind of poorly (re)constructed Australian peel looking drill- IDK what they're trying to do there.

I hadn't seen this one before, so thought others might find it interesting as well.


----------

